# Need Help with WoC



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

Soon I shall begin playing with WoC as my new WHFB army. I have never really used them well enough to know some of their advantages/disadvantages, especially against some of the new armies flying out right now. I usually just have a random pick up game at my store, usually around 2250-2500 points. What I do expect to see often however is High Elves, DoC, OK, other WoC, and Empire. Is there anything I should watch out for when playing against these? What kind of tactics should I be using against certain armies? All advice is much appreciated!!:biggrin:


----------

